# Großer deutscher Verlag mit komischem Dialer



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2004)

Mein neuer Lieblingsverlag aus Hamburg... Eigentlich wollte ich zur Untermauerung von Vorwürfen bzgl. links zur "Digital Web Media" recherchieren... doch was ist denn das???

 Telecall-Dialer??? aber registriert ist da nichts ???


----------



## sascha (16 Juni 2004)

Na, dann sach den Regulierern doch mal Bescheid und schick dem BSI das Ganze gleich mal mit in Kopie...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann sach den Regulierern doch mal Bescheid und schick dem BSI das Ganze gleich mal mit in Kopie...



Lohnt sich der Aufwand? Es ist doch nur ein weiteres Puzzlestück... Aber warum eigentlich nicht? Ja, doch 
aka


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

der verlag verdient aber dialer garnix, der seitenbetreiber bucht über den verlag nur die werbeplätze.

und die regulierer können nix machen, weil der anbieter nicht in deutschland ansässig ist. so einfach ist das.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2004)

Maybe.
 0


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2004)

@ aka, kannst Du mal posten, was in der Rubrik "INFO" steht?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*aka-aka*

Und auf der Seite bist Du natürlich dem Link nur in Deiner Eigenschaft als hart investigativer Cyber-Patrolleur gewesen.  Ich bin beeindruckt und wünsche weiter viel Erfolg bei den mit unnachgiebiger Härte geführten Recherchen im heroischen Feldzug gegen die Dialermafia.
Don


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: aka-aka*



			
				Don Dialerone schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf der Seite bist Du natürlich dem Link nur in Deiner Eigenschaft als hart investigativer Cyber-Patrolleur gewesen.  Ich bin beeindruckt und wünsche weiter viel Erfolg bei den mit unnachgiebiger Härte geführten Recherchen im heroischen Feldzug gegen die Dialermafia.
> Don


Ohne es zu wissen, ob: Und wenn? Darf ein Mensch, der XXX-Seiten nutzen möchte, dort keine Erkenntnisse zu (il)legalen Vorgängen entdecken?
Ich muss immer wieder den Kopf schütteln ob solcher Postings ...


----------



## Counselor (17 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> der verlag verdient aber dialer garnix, der seitenbetreiber bucht über den verlag nur die werbeplätze.


Und diese Leistung erbringt der Verlag aus reiner Liebe zum Seitenbetreiber umsonst? 





> und die regulierer können nix machen, weil der anbieter nicht in deutschland ansässig ist. so einfach ist das.


Irrtum! Die RegTP kann den Zuteilungsbescheid rückwirkend aufheben und das Inkasso untersagen.


----------



## Moralapostel (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: aka-aka*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Don Dialerone schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ein erster Erklärungsversuch:*

XXX-User = Porno-Schweine
Porno-Schweine = Kinderschänder
Kinderschänder = Das Letzte
Das Letzte = Abzuzockende User

User-User = 0

XXX = Abzuzockende

*Ein zweiter Erklärungsversuch:*

Jugendliche User = Unerfahrene Rotznasen
Rotznasen = Ekelig
Ekelig = Das Letzte
Das Letzte = Abzuzockende User

User - User = 0

Jugendliche = Abzuzockende

*Ein dritter ....*


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ aka, kannst Du mal posten, was in der Rubrik "INFO" steht?



Da steht der Anbieter aus Düsseldorf, dem auch die Nummer gehört


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: aka-aka*



			
				in der Absicht schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf der Seite bist Du natürlich dem Link nur in Deiner Eigenschaft als hart investigativer Cyber-Patrolleur gewesen.


Was tut man nicht alles als Mugumaniker...


			
				http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20040049.htm#u1 schrieb:
			
		

> In seiner Eröffnungsrede verdeutlichte Schily die Vielschichtigkeit der IuK-Kriminalität und betonte die gemeinsame Verantwortung von Staat, Wirtschaft und jedes einzelnen Bürgers für eine sichere und zukunftsgerichtete Informationsgesellschaft


[ironie] Staat? tut nix! Wirtschaft? tut nix! Und an wem bleibt die gesellschaftliche Drecksarbeit wieder hängen? An den Sozialpädagogen 
[/ironie]



			
				in der Absicht schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wünsche weiter viel Erfolg...


Danke


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

*Re: aka-aka*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> in der Absicht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob's ein Erfolg ist? Der Verlag rechnet sich jetzt selbst ab, naja, so ungefähr... und ohne dialer, wie mir scheint.


----------

